# What are your favorite spirits?



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Select your preferred varieties, no?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

The Ghost of Christmas Past.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

The favourite of the Kremlin










Much stronger than French stuff


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Irish whiskey is spelled with an 'e' in it. Scotch whisky NEVER has an 'e'.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Other. Cachaça, a delicious and unique Brazilian spirit (closest equivalent in other countries would be rum, but while it's also made of sugar cane, it has a distinctive taste and flavor - quality varies widely especially outside of Brazil because the best ones are small productions and tend to be sold out locally and never make it to exports, but the best ones are - other than being very expensive - as good as or better than most fancy spirits in the world).

Runner-up although I so rarely have the opportunity to drink it: Eau de Vie de Poire.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Aramis said:


>


Hey, that's Uncle Lester! (Although I've never seen him so dressed-up.)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Bourbon, rye, Scotch, Tennessee Sour Mash, Canadian 'rye'... I have wide tastes.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Fine American Ales
Peruvian Pisco
Mexican Tequila
Polish and Lithuanian Vodka (although Tito's/US and The Goose/FR are great)


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> Irish whiskey is spelled with an 'e' in it. Scotch whisky NEVER has an 'e'.


EAT ME! 

(really, i'm delicious - like lime jello)


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Couchie said:


> EAT ME!
> 
> (really, i'm delicious - like lime jello)


Lime, eh? Yummy!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I voted that I don't drink, but I also voted for the wine; occasionally I have sip or two on _very_ special occasions.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmmm.... how many choices are we permitted?

Choices don't really adequately reflect my tastes, here. My primary choice is craft-brews- but I certainly don't drink them _exclusively_. Next- probably Vodka, then Gin (my stores are never without the materials needed to make a colder-than-ice Martini) and then Whiskey-- and then Whisky [I see The Manager has already spoken of the distinction].


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Scotch (preferably single malt{The Macallan or Glenmarangie}). After that Dark (Navy) Rum or Brandy. Also a good Red Wine. Not much for beer but I won't turn down a nice Ale such as Belhaven.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Oh, man, how could I forget?! Something I developed a fondness for on my last trip through the Caribbean: Black Strap Rum.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Hmmm.... how many choices are we permitted?
> 
> Choices don't really adequately reflect my tastes, here. My primary choice is craft-brews- but I certainly don't drink them _exclusively_. Next- probably Vodka, then Gin (my stores are never without the materials needed to make a colder-than-ice Martini) and then Whiskey-- and then Whisky [I see The Manager has already spoken of the distinction].


The poll is about spirits, vote for your favourites. Even if you prefer beer, that's not what the poll is about. The beer option is just for people who drink only beer and no spirits.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I've got about a year an four months give or take before I can _legally_ discover what I like. I've had a sip of my dads favorite beer and my moms favorite wine, under their watchfull gaze of course. And I liked both, don't know what that means? Maybe that I'll be fun at parties?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> Well I've got about a year an four months give or take before I can _legally_ discover what I like. I've had a sip of my dads favorite beer and my moms favorite wine, under their watchfull gaze of course. And I liked both, don't know what that means? Maybe that I'll be fun at parties?


Do you remember what beer it was?


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Do you remember what beer it was?


Um, it had a funny name. Thats all I remember, not very helpfull. Haha


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Champagne for me...if possible Dom Perignon


















Delicious!

Martin


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Polish and Lithuanian Vodka (although Tito's/US and The Goose/FR are great)


"Premium" vodka is such marketing ********. Vodka is vodka is rubbing alcohol, every blind taste test that has ever been done has shown this. Grey Goose is bottled by an American company who decided to produce in France to exploit Americans who think France = luxury, and higher price = better.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hey, that's Uncle Lester! (Although I've never seen him so dressed-up.)


Nah. That's Polednice after getting his second fix of testosterone gel.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

My favourite brands:


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Malt Scotch, or Becherovka - anyone else know it?


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Couchie how old are you again?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Nix said:


> Couchie how old are you again?


I have NO idea


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Couchie said:


> I have NO idea


That'll happen when you're drunk.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Nix said:


> That'll happen when you're drunk.


Are you hitting on me?


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Are you hitting on me?


What can I say... I like a poorly concealed bald spot and green skin.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Nix said:


> What can I say... I like a poorly concealed bald spot and green skin.


Call me sometime! :kiss:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Not a big fan of 'top shelf' - at a push I'd opt for an occasional few tots of dark rum like Woods especially if it's during the winter months. It was different when I was young and foolish where I would knock anything back to accelerate the intoxication process as the evening's proceedings were drawing to a close but I can't say I ever really LIKED them! I don't drink at all at home and rarely have done - maybe a bottle of port over the xmas holiday - and when I do go out I tend to do without spirits altogether these days, even on one of my rare 'big nights'.

Purely out of curiosity I'd be interested to hear from anyone who's drunk Welsh whisky - the production of which has been going on for about 10 years after many decades of obsolescence.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Couchie said:


> "Premium" vodka is such marketing ********. Vodka is vodka is rubbing alcohol, every blind taste test that has ever been done has shown this. Grey Goose is bottled by an American company who decided to produce in France to exploit Americans who think France = luxury, and higher price = better.


I agree for the most part but I'm one of those folks who could pick out all of the ingredients in one of Ramsey's blind tests and Grey Goose has a very particular and unique taste among other vodkas...if you want cheap go Popov...6 Times Distilled Tito's from Texas is cheap and very good...anyway, my favs are Lithu and Pol because some of my family is from there and I've had some truly great, uh...rubbing alcohol, as you put it, from there.

Another delicious drink I have no idea what it is:










Ah, just did a little research and found out that it's bitters, or stumbras, but not simple bitters like what you add to drinks...this is a drink all it's own. Palanga.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Oh, man, how could I forget?! Something I developed a fondness for on my last trip through the Caribbean: Black Strap Rum.


This is my new favorite.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

lou said:


> This is my new favorite.


Lou!!! Nice, man...and that's the very one I was thinking although there's also a fancy one with rope all around the bottle and it's short and stout so that it won't fall with the rockin' waves on the boat. Mmm, mmmmm!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm rubbing it on now.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

lou said:


> This is my new favorite.


It's sold in Vermont liquor stores. Too much molasses taste to suit me. When I drink dark rum (usually in late spring in Cuba Libres) I use Myers by preference. Vodka is pretty much grain neutral spirits, with varying hints of fusil oil unless it's multi-distilled - which removes the fusil oil. My Polish-American townsman, back when the world was young, 'improved' vodka by steeping it with herbs. His offer to share resulted in the worst hangover I have ever experienced.

One of the people I worked with in Korea steeped various fruits and herbs in grain alcohol for a few months in ~half pint bottles, lining them up on a shelf in the family room. The colors were decorative. Honored guests were obliged to sample them. I was honored.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> It's sold in Vermont liquor stores. Too much molasses taste to suit me. When I drink dark rum (usually in late spring in Cuba Libres) I use Myers by preference. Vodka is pretty much grain neutral spirits, with varying hints of fusil oil unless it's multi-distilled - which removes the fusil oil. My Polish-American townsman, back when the world was young, 'improved' vodka by steeping it with herbs. His offer to share resulted in the worst hangover I have ever experienced.


Good call, Trolls, and I agree about the sweetness but nonetheless I like it very much. I was always a Myers guy myself and that is why I went toward this. Maybe I had too many sweet drinks as a kid because most folks would agree with you, I feel, but it is a very good drink...I'd never put it above Myers, however, as it is just about...perfect.

Haha,...I welcome a hangover as I have quite seldom been a victim.


----------



## Dster (Oct 3, 2011)

For everyday drinking, I take a "Famous Grouse" anytime, but for pure drinking pleasure, there is nothing to beat a single malt from Scotland.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Bourbon, rye, Scotch, Tennessee Sour Mash, Canadian 'rye'... I have wide tastes.


You forgot to include 'hic' in the middle of your sentence.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> You forgot to include 'hic' in the middle of your sentence.


Didn't forget; was restricting myself to _good_ things.

I wonder if one of our Canadian members can figure out a brand of 'rye' (really good stuff) from my saying that it comes in an earthenware jug, from one of the western provinces - Alberta maybe. More flavor, and actually smoother than Royal Crown. Drank some years ago, on a job near Toronto.

:cheers:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

In the immortal words of former Chess Champion and fan-favorite, the Magician of Riga, Mikhail Tal (upon discovering that the Committee of the Central Soviet were unveiling a temperance campaign titled "State vs. Vodka"), *"I'll play for the Vodka team!"*


Couchie said:


> "Premium" vodka is such marketing ********. Vodka is vodka is rubbing alcohol, every blind taste test that has ever been done has shown this.


This has been debunked by no less than the redoubtable "Mythbusters," all captured while the cameras were rolling.

The world of cocktails and other mixed drinks would be less than half its current state were it not for premium Vodkas.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Aramis said:


>


Lol wut?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

The "Spirit of Germany" aka Richard Wagner.
Apart from that, I don't drink anything stronger than 12% (champagne).


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I dont like Vodka scotch most of brandies...


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

i prefer scotch, red wine, beer aaaaaand a gin&tonic. yum


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

As far as spirits go, it's Bourbon, Scotch, and Irish for me. I enjoy them all and enjoy them to excess quite regularly. At any given time I will have 5 or 6 bottles open.

I enjoy them neat most of the time, on the rocks occasionally. Never in cocktails.

I also consume a fair amount of red wine. I'm strictly a buy and pour guy though, I don't have any wine ageing in a cellar or anything like that.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

A lot of Scotch drinkers here! 

Distilleries from the Hebrides, there are few finer things in life. Except classical music of course, but Scotch is a happy second.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> i prefer scotch, red wine, beer aaaaaand a gin&tonic. yum


Bombay Sapphire with extra lime?  That's my standard drink when I go out.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I had a few tots of Sailor Jerry spiced rum the other week. I think it's from the Virgin Islands. Very nice, too - even sniffing the empty glass afterwards was pleasant.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Novelette said:


> Bombay Sapphire with extra lime?  That's my standard drink when I go out.


Bombay sapphire is my favorite . Im not a lime guy though.


----------



## Antihero (Feb 6, 2013)

cider cider.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

a variety of Islay single malts!

/ptr


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> Bombay sapphire is my favorite . Im not a lime guy though.


Sapphire is my favorite too!  It's funny that for my birthday, my best friend gave me a 1 liter bottle of Sapphire. Best present ever!


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Novelette said:


> A lot of Scotch drinkers here!
> 
> Distilleries from the Hebrides, there are few finer things in life. Except classical music of course, but Scotch is a happy second.


Scotch and music are actually a perfect combination. I'm often never more relaxed than with good music playing and a glass of good whisky in my hand.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

A wee dram of Talisker 18Yo Single Malt, very sensual taste and sniff experience!

/ptr


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

Laphroaig and Lagavulin are my favorite Scotches (no "e" in "whisky" when referring to Scotch, btw). For gin, I like Hendrick's or Tanqueray (with tonic water). I like wine, too, and a beer from time to time. The only cigar pairing I don't care for is gin.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Islay malts - Lahroaig, Lagavullin, Bruichladdich, Bowmore and Ardbeg.
Tallisker from Skye.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Me thinks that the most northern(?) of the Islay distilleries is often a wee bit forgotten, *Bunnahabhain*, is usually not the high voiced peated smoky liquid one often associates with Islay, but the *Toiteach *of later years can raise the hairs of any old Islay lovin' malteser!










/ptr


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I've probably consumed more Highland Park and Talisker than any other distillery, with a fair amount of Johnnie Walker Green Label as well (but I hear rumors that the Green Label is being discontinued.) I also enjoy Glenmorangie Original for a lighter profile during the warmest months of the year. I also enjoy an occasional Ardbeg 10 Year Old, but I wouldn't call myself an Islay devotee. For peat, I enjoy the Talisker.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Vodka, Tequila, Rum!

Singapore Sling anyone?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

jurianbai said:


> Singapore Sling anyone?


Only when I stay at Raffles! 

/ptr


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Different kind of Aussie Spirit.... the Bunyip!















The word bunyip is usually translated by Aboriginal Australians today as "devil" or "evil spirit".

I guess if your going to make a scarey mythical monster - you might as well make it a damn scarey one! Not the sort of Spirit I want to meet.
"The Bunyip, then, is represented as uniting the characteristics of a bird and of an alligator. It has a head resembling an emu, with a long bill, at the extremity of which is a transverse projection on each side, with serrated edges like the bone of the stingray. Its body and legs partake of the nature of the alligator. The hind legs are remarkably thick and strong, and the fore legs are much longer, but still of great strength. The extremities are furnished with long claws, but the blacks say its usual method of killing its prey is by hugging it to death. When in the water it swims like a frog, and when on shore it walks on its hind legs with its head erect, in which position it measures twelve or thirteen feet in height."[


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I’ve developed very little interest in such things, alcohol is not important in my life!


----------



## HoraeObscura (Dec 4, 2012)

Whiskey, single malt! Grants is my favourite budget brand... I can't spend a lot of money on alcohol 

But I did once get a Benromach for my birthday, was heavenly whiskey for an Irish Coffee, the smoky flavour went very well with the coffee, mmmm

Don't drink a lot though, not so fond of the drunk feeling, I rather have another mind altering experience


----------

